# How do I redownload a book from the Kindle



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I accidentally deleted a book. I know I can go to Amazon from my computer and send it to the Kindle, but is there any way to get it downloaded again from the Kindle?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Connect via Whispernet, go to the Content Manager, check the checkbox for the book(s) you want, then click the scroll wheel and select "Move to Kindle".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you usually have your content manager only show what's on your Kindle, you'll have to reset it to show all so you'll see the book you want that's at Amazon.

Ann


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just tried to do this with The Last Jihad. I couldn't get it to work from the kindle or from the computer. When I went back to the page I bought it from it says it's unavailable. Would this be why it doesn't work?

Melissa


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

From your computer, you can go to the Kindle Store, then click on Manage My Kindle (you need to be logged in). Near the bottom of the page is a list of all the books you have bought. There's a drop-down menu next to each book to resend it to your Kindle or your computer.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I just tried to do this with The Last Jihad. I couldn't get it to work from the kindle or from the computer. When I went back to the page I bought it from it says it's unavailable. Would this be why it doesn't work?


Melissa: if the book isn't available, then you can't download it. Maybe it was temporarily pulled for formatting. You could contact Kindle Support and ask.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Melissa: if the book isn't available, then you can't download it. Maybe it was temporarily pulled for formatting. You could contact Kindle Support and ask.


I bought the book awhile back when it was available. It's still in my "Manage your Kindle" section, it just won't go to my kindle and when I try to do it through the Kindle itself it shows the ! mark.

Melissa


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If the Amazon web page shows it as unavailable, then it is unavailable.  Meaning not available at the moment.  The file is probably not available until reformatted.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Customer service says I should be able to do it from kindle or the website since I purchased the book when it was available. 

Maureen, I'm sorry for hijacking your thread.

Melissa


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I was under the impression that if I wanted to re-download a previously deleted book, I could just go back into the Kindle store, or go to the Kindle site from my computer, and simply hit "buy" again.  I figured I just wouldn't be charged when it was re-sent.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> I was under the impression that if I wanted to re-download a previously deleted book, I could just go back into the Kindle store, or go to the Kindle site from my computer, and simply hit "buy" again. I figured I just wouldn't be charged when it was re-sent.


Actually you will be using the Content Manager to perform this funtion. (In Whispernetland).
On the computer you'd do it on the "Manage my Kindle" page.

Not sure what would happen if you tried to repurchase something you already own. There are warnings on the page if you've already bought the item...hmmm...anyone want to experiment with a Nuclear Science book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you try to buy it again they'll warn you and probably won't let you.  But from the Amazon website the best way to re-download it is to find it in "your media library" through "manage your kindle"

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can get to Your Media Library quickly with this:

www.amazon.com/yml

Make sure you are logged into your Kindle account.

In the FAQ here (link at top of page) I have screenshots of the differences between Your Media Library and Manage Your Kindle for accessing and moving the books you have bought. Personally, I prefer the YML interface and I think it works a little faster, too.

L


----------



## happypuppy007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Leslie.  I had no idea about this site.


----------



## Encore (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought a new Ipad and downloaded kindle and registered to amazon. One of my books appeared greyed out and kindle adviced me to delete it and download it from archived items. I deleted it but it wasn't in archived items either. 

Went in amazon.com and appeared that the ipad was not in the list, so something went wrong during the registration of the ipad. 

Solution was failrly simple. In IPAD open kindle, click on the i and deregister the account and then register it again. The books appeared fine and i was able to download them again to the ipad. 

Seems the ipad has a free english dictionary when registering the kindle. However this dictionary is not available in kindle for mac... shame...

Encore.


----------

